# Please Talk Me Out Of It...



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

O.K...Today is my birthday, and I've gone crazy







... I had half a day off work, and did one of my favorite activities - I went and looked at campers. Not just campers, but motorhomes







...So, now the dealer has me in his office looking at 'numbers'. I can trade in my truck and camper for a used 2004 32 ft. motorhome w/12000 miles. He'd even throw in an extended warranty...Of course, I still have half a mind left, and i told him I had to think about it overnight. Then his pitch was, "If you don't put a deposit down, someone else might buy it." I said,"Oh well, if someone buys it before me, then it must not be meant for me!" Shook his hand and came right home to type this plea for help to my extended family. Any comments - pro, or con- would be greatly appreciated. I am going out with friends to eat, and get a free birthday meal. I hope when I return there are some great suggestions from anyone who will reply. Thanks in advance, and I hope I find my mind again - I seem to have lost it!!!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

It doesn't say outback.........









..... Then you have to get a car you can tow behind the MH.....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

If it feels right you will know it.... it is very clear.







The fact that you walked out of the dealership & than posted this thread tells me you already know the answer.









Have a great Birthday Dinner.









Tami


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well since this is in the joke section I would guess it is a Freudian cry not to trade. Because it would really be a joke to trade for Class A.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> Because it would really be a joke to trade for Class A.


Humm I resemble that remark, even if I didn't trade my Outback for one.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

When they start throwing in stuff. They are telling you, they will come out the winner.......................................................................................................... NOT YOU.....!

Hows that!









Carey

ps Happy Birthday Tauras! I'm one also.. From time to time we have the brains of bulls... Hope these people STEER(moooo) you away!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

The potential MH is a 2004 Hurricane 32R, w/2 slides, on a workhorse chassis, gas NOT diesel.

Thanks to all for your replies thus far. I do not know how to post a thread so I just picked a topic, scrolled to the bottom of the page and selected 'new topic' That is how this ended up in the joke section. How ironic that is though...maybe it is a joke after all...Trading the OB for a SOB







It sure was a nice MH though... I don't EVER want to leave this extended family and travel to the "dark side" -- went there hidinga few times, but don't want to live there...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

There are pros and cons to owning each. I've had a class C and it was nice to be able to have someone bring me something from the kitchen without having to stop but I've learned to plan ahead and carry a cooler in the truck now. The ex used to need to use the facilities what seemed like constantly so that made traveling easier for her and allowed us to actually get somewhere. On long drives we would land in a parking lot when I was ready to quit for the night and when I woke up I could just fire up and go while the rest slept on for hours more.
The down sides are obvious. 1. another insurable vehicle that gets limited use. 2 Another vehicle to maintain and they require a lot for the little they get used. Seems like the less you use it the more you work on it. 3 when you get where you are going you have to break camp to do anything outside the CG unless you tow a car with you and if you are going to tow something......... you're right back here again. first trip I took with the MH was to Letchworth SP in NY. While we were out and agout the first day there someone took my leveling blocks that I left on the site. After that it was always totally break camp to go anywhere, and that sucked.
I like having my PU to use on a daily basis because I know what is going on with it. You get in a MH that you haven't been in in a while and every noise makes you wonder if everything is ok. You know, like the first time you heard your WD hitch groan. Multiply that by 100.
Not trying to discourage you, just relating my experience. Well....... maybe a little.
Bob
BTW happy birthday.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What?

You are thinking of trading anything for a GAS powered motorhome? It likely gets what 2-4 mpg? And gas prices are rising like bread with too much yeast!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lady Di said:


> What?
> 
> You are thinking of trading anything for a GAS powered motorhome? It likely gets what 2-4 mpg? And gas prices are rising like bread with too much yeast!


My parents have a 30 foot class A on a workhorse chassis, it has the 8.1 litre motor and they get between 9 and 10mpg with their toad. If you camp a lot, a class A or C is a great way to travel, everything is right there behind you. I'll bet we'd save an hour a day travelling if we were able to get to the head without stopping









We've talked about it off and on but what holds us back is like mentioned above, having another vehicle to maintain plus the expense of outfitting one of our cars to tow behind, brake buddy, tow bar, etc.

Don't stress over it, you'll figure it out,

Mike


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

We've owned one before, and wouldn't go back. We like to be able to unhook, leave the TT and explore the region with the TV. Also, going to get groceries is a lot easier!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its very simple actually. You buy the motorhome and your Outbackers membership is terminated.









Sometimes with impulse shopping, its a good thing its expensive, it slows up the thinking. Think it over and do what is best for you

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> The potential MH is a 2004 Hurricane 32R, w/2 slides, on a workhorse chassis, gas NOT diesel.


The Hurricane is built by a Thor company so its a distant sister to Outback. There are those that love their Hurricanes and I know of one that hated his 'hurricrap' which he traded in on an Itasca a year later. With anything you can have problems. If the 04 is one owner that's a good sign. How many miles does it have on it? Do they have the maintenance records, if they did them at that dealership all the better. Either Chassis is good, but the WH does add some value/money to the deal and for that year is probably a better chassis for the rig.

Having gone from a TT to 5er to Motorhome here are my thoughts. Riding in the motorhome and the ability to get up, grab something to eat and even use the bathroom is great. With our truck the kids would hardly ever sleep while we traveled, so far on most of our trips with the motorhome they will crash for a while. If you don't take a toad vehicle with you then you need to be very good at planning ahead as you don't want to have to rush into town to pick up things all the time. Setting up a vehicle for 4 down towing assumes that vehicle can be towed for down and its not real cheap. However you can also get a tow dolly off of Craig's list pretty cheap, add some magnetic lights and you're good to go. We were going to set up our Jeep Liberty to tow 4 down but so far we haven't needed to. We have a lot of space in our new rig, but we still spend a lot of time outside.

We made the switch so my wife would feel comfortable driving the setup with our ATVs - she never did with our 39' 5er or even with the Outback for that matter. As far as mileage. Well most gas owners report between 6-9 and much of that depends on how much of a lead foot you are. We're averaging with a full load of ATVs about 7-8 on our trips, considering we're going in the mountains I'm not bothered by it.

Would I do it again? Yep, glad we went this route for our family.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My cousin has a used Hurricane motor home, and gets about 8 MPG, according to him, and he wasn't towing anything (a get-around vehicle) behind him.
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I say, if you want a motor home, get one. Outbacks a great mid-line homes, but if you are thinking about ever full-timing, the Outback just isn't up to the task. It doesn't have the insulation or the durabilty to last on the road for years and years. It is a weekend camper.
We camped this weekend with someone with a motorhome and they just love it. This is YOUR decision, YOUR money and YOUR life. I would suggest trying to find a diesel engine since Diesel is cheaper, Diesels last longer than gassers etc. I personally don't think I would enter the ranks of motor home ownership because of having to tow a vehicle that I could drive around if I needed to get around, but a 5th wheel is in my future. The Outback was a good start, but within 2 years, we will probably find something a little more substantial.

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi pjb2cool,

Just remember that the grass is always greener!








So, have you made a decision??


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hi pjb2cool,
> 
> Just remember that the grass is always greener!
> 
> ...


 Haven't decided yet, I know which way I am leaning though. Friday was when we first saw the motorhome. Saturday morning, we went back to "look" again. The salesman came up to us as we approached the motorhome and said, a deposit was put in on that unit. We said thanks, and still wanted to look it over again, and we did. So, then I was bummed, "how could a deposit be put on it so soon?" I thought. So after about 20 mins, we were leaving, and the salesman said we could put down a deposit in case the previous buyer wasn't approved for financing. I said no. I was sad, and came to realize it wasn't meant to be. Then while we were at breakfast, we convinced ourselves of ALL the different reasons it wasn't meant to be, and all is good with the world again. After that we went home and no sooner did we pull into our driveway, my cell phone is ringing from - you know who - the dealer. I let it go to voice mail, then checked it. Amazingly enough the first buyer 'backed - out' of the deal and it is all ours if we want it. Now- I'm not bummed - I am mad. I am feeling like it is a ploy to get us to buy it out of desperation, and I really don't play that game well at all. I may be all wrong here, but I am not "feeling" good about this deal. It may be all in my head and I will call the salesman back today, I just don't think I want it. It is not the motorhomes fault- and I may be losing the best deal ever, but I am having a hard time with all this - so when in doubt, I will just pause, and breathe. Thanks to all of you for your wonderful insight. Sorry about the long post. P.J.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

trust your gut and instinct.....afterall....he IS a salesman and it's his job to um, well.....never mind, I won't say what I think of the what he did.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

On the flip side the dealer may not be playing with you at all. That's a pretty risky ploy. If they have you on the lot do you think they would say anything that would drive you away? I doubt it. Its not uncommon for people to get in to deep or think they can swing the payments only to find they can't. Most dealers are not sneaky and underhanded, a sales persons job is to connect you with a product and get you into it. Sure some play some serious games, but not all of them. Had the dealer told you it had a deposit and then magically ran out to you saying the deal fell through, then I'd doubt it a bit more.

If you want to post the dealers name I can do a quick check on some various forums and see if anything negative turns up.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> Hi pjb2cool,
> 
> Just remember that the grass is always greener!
> 
> ...


 Haven't decided yet, I know which way I am leaning though. Friday was when we first saw the motorhome. Saturday morning, we went back to "look" again. The salesman came up to us as we approached the motorhome and said, a deposit was put in on that unit. We said thanks, and still wanted to look it over again, and we did. So, then I was bummed, "how could a deposit be put on it so soon?" I thought. So after about 20 mins, we were leaving, and the salesman said we could put down a deposit in case the previous buyer wasn't approved for financing. I said no. I was sad, and came to realize it wasn't meant to be. Then while we were at breakfast, we convinced ourselves of ALL the different reasons it wasn't meant to be, and all is good with the world again. After that we went home and no sooner did we pull into our driveway, my cell phone is ringing from - you know who - the dealer. I let it go to voice mail, then checked it. Amazingly enough the first buyer 'backed - out' of the deal and it is all ours if we want it. Now- I'm not bummed - I am mad. I am feeling like it is a ploy to get us to buy it out of desperation, and I really don't play that game well at all. I may be all wrong here, but I am not "feeling" good about this deal. It may be all in my head and I will call the salesman back today, I just don't think I want it. It is not the motorhomes fault- and I may be losing the best deal ever, but I am having a hard time with all this - so when in doubt, I will just pause, and breathe. Thanks to all of you for your wonderful insight. Sorry about the long post. P.J.
[/quote]

I am with Y guy on this. When I bought our pop up (second hand and not much money involved) there were other interested parties but my wife was first at the dealer to see it so put a deposit on with the proviso that I would approve or not that day. I too had some doubts about other deposits but later in the paperwork for it I saw other checks for the amount I made on the deposit from others. I took it as a fair way of showing you intended to buy and on a first come first serve basis. He could have put us in a bidding war but knew that would not go down well in the long run.

If the motor home is what you want at the right price and you have had time to be sure its a move you want to make then go back and secure the deal before someone else recogizes the deal you already have. If its gone then there will be plenty of other opportunities later and you will be all the more better informed.

Good luck


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> I am with Y guy on this. When I bought our pop up (second hand and not much money involved) there were other interested parties but my wife was first at the dealer to see it so put a deposit on with the proviso that I would approve or not that day. I too had some doubts about other deposits but later in the paperwork for it I saw other checks for the amount I made on the deposit from others. I took it as a fair way of showing you intended to buy and on a first come first serve basis. He could have put us in a bidding war but knew that would not go down well in the long run.
> 
> If the motor home is what you want at the right price and you have had time to be sure its a move you want to make then go back and secure the deal before someone else recogizes the deal you already have. If its gone then there will be plenty of other opportunities later and you will be all the more better informed.
> 
> Good luck


Gotta say...I agree with you and Y-Guy. We hear so much about slippery dealer-speak that we tend to forget that not everything is a fabrication or 'slippery'...in fact, dare I say...some are downright honest!!!







Besides, as Y-Guy points out, its way to risky for the salesman to have a potential buyer on the lot and then fabricate some kind of ploy that carries a 50% possibility that said buyer will walk.

pjb2cool, I believe the advice that _"If the motor home is what you want at the right price and you have had time to be sure its a move you want to make then go back" is perfect. If you have  had that time and you do  go back and it's gone....then it wasn't meant to be and there's a better deal for YOU out there somewhere at sometime. Of course, you may have known what the right answer was for your family before you posted your initial inquiry. If so, do you really need us to "talk you out of it"?







_


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

pjb2cool said:


> The potential MH is a 2004 Hurricane 32R, w/2 slides, on a workhorse chassis, gas NOT diesel.
> 
> Thanks to all for your replies thus far. I do not know how to post a thread so I just picked a topic, scrolled to the bottom of the page and selected 'new topic' That is how this ended up in the joke section. How ironic that is though...maybe it is a joke after all...Trading the OB for a SOB
> 
> ...


I'm glad you didn't do it.... My friend has a 2004 Daybreak by Damon w/ that Workhorse Chasis. He's been trying to get out from underneath it for over a year. That gas motor is killing him on re-sale and trade... Stick with OB!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've toyed with the idea myself. Granted, jst _toyed_, but I catch myself looking at Class As nonetheless. However, I would opt for the diesel should I ever go that route.

And yes, I'd tow a car with me. BTW, what's the difference in towing a trailer and having a car to run around in, and towing a car to run around in? You end up taking two vehicles either way from what I can discern.

I, too, like the idea that the bathroom and kitchen are easily accessed while driving down the road. And, depending upon model I guess, set up can be quite easy with a Class A with leveler jacks and such.

You'll know if you're comfortable with the deal or not. If there is the slightest hesitation, I suggest you pass for now.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

What ever you decide to do, don't jump into it. You need to do your home work and see what the MH is worth and how much your trade in is worth. See what other ones are out there run a vin # check and see if it has been in a accident or a flood, see where it comes from. I like to find out who the previous owners were then call them and have a chat about it. If you don't do your home work then the dealer is holding all the cards.

Good luck on what ever road you take


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> What ever you decide to do, don't jump into it. You need to do your home work and see what the MH is worth and how much your trade in is worth. See what other ones are out there run a vin # check and see if it has been in a accident or a flood, see where it comes from. I like to find out who the previous owners were then call them and have a chat about it. If you don't do your home work then the dealer is holding all the cards.
> 
> Good luck on what ever road you take


Thanks to _everyone_ with your replies. I did some major homework - found out that my tag/taxes would be close to $700.00 a YEAR, and that a motorhome - here in GA - has to have full insurance YEAR round. After doing the math, trading our 30RLS for a 31H we wouldn't be gaining any living area, only a usable moving bathroom. After looking up how much we really go camping- for us it really wouldn't be worth it until we have more vacation time.(probably not until we retire







) I would really like to have a motorhome - one day - I guess it is just not today. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

mswalt said:


> And yes, I'd tow a car with me. BTW, what's the difference in towing a trailer and having a car to run around in, and towing a car to run around in? You end up taking two vehicles either way from what I can discern.


I think a plus would be that we wouldnâ€™t need to have a big olâ€™ truck as an everyday car. If we had a motor home, weâ€™d pull a small car behind it. Then DH could use that for his 300+ miles of commuting each week vs. the gas guzzling Yukon.

Jessica


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Chestnut said:


> And yes, I'd tow a car with me. BTW, what's the difference in towing a trailer and having a car to run around in, and towing a car to run around in? You end up taking two vehicles either way from what I can discern.


I think a plus would be that we wouldnâ€™t need to have a big olâ€™ truck as an everyday car. If we had a motor home, weâ€™d pull a small car behind it. Then DH could use that for his 300+ miles of commuting each week vs. the gas guzzling Yukon.

Jessica
[/quote]







Very good point you brought up here, Jessica


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m not saying you would or wouldn t but most people would never drive around the block without a seat belt on, yet would love to have a motor home so the kids and or mom can get up to go to the bathroom or make lunch, etc while driving down the road at 65 mph.







I would not want my kids or DW standing up in the middle of a coach when I locked the brakes to avoid a possible accident. Just a thought









John


----------

